# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfen Veluwemeer

## browind27

Hallo,
wer fhrt ab und zu aus dem Raum Coesfeld zum Veluwemeer ?

----------


## Bugaz

Hi! Ich Wohne in Meppen Und surfe immer in Geeste Speicherbecken. Aber will wohl auch  nach Holland, lass uns Schreiben . . .
Ciao Sandro 0176-21832475

----------


## browind27

Holland ist gut. Stehrevier. Easy Surfing. (Bin Jahrgang 1963)

----------


## Hauste

HAllo,

ich bin immer in Holland. Veluwemeer sowie Grevelingermeer.
Fr Treffen am Beach bin ich immer zu haben. 

Schreib mich einfach an.

LG

----------

